# Emerge sotto SSH [RISOLTO]

## nick_spacca

Salve a tutti,

questo e' il mio primo post su questo forum,. Il mio problema e' che non ho una connessione diretta ad intenet ma devo passare attrverso un altro computer tramite ssh, questo comporta -per quanto ne so- che non posso usare programmi tipo apt/synaptic etc etc...

Volevo sapere se invece con emerge era possibile!!!Last edited by nick_spacca on Tue Jun 01, 2004 11:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## federico

Ma non puoi creare un tunnel ppp over ssh e routarci la tua connessione? Ora come ora lanci la connessione ssh e poi navighi dalla shell del secondo pc ?

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Quote:*   

>  Ora come ora lanci la connessione ssh e poi navighi dalla shell del secondo pc ?

 

Io sono collegato via ethernet al secondo pc (di cui NON sono root), quello che faccio e' semplicemente usare i programmi che sono sull'altro pc(che in pratica e' un firewall) da terminale o da X.

Il fatto e' che il mio amministratore e'  un cazzone e non vuole abilitare l'IpMasquerading perche' non ha voglia di lavorare.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## xchris

mettere su un proxxetto?  :Smile: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Quote:*   

> mettere su un proxxetto?

 

?? Scusa la mia ignoranza ma non ho idea di come funzioni un proxy e non so neanche se posso installarlo sul firewall in quanto sono solo utente!! 

Pensi realmente sia possibile per il mio caso???   :Question: 

----------

## xchris

devi installare un proxy piccolo piccolo (cosi' il nostro amico non lo nota neanche  :Very Happy: ) che ascolti su porta > 1024.

Purtroppo non ne ho sperimentato nessuno piccolo perche' non ne ho mai avuto bisogno. (a parte squid... ma non mi sembra il caso  :Smile:  )

al posto di emerge sync dovrai usare emerge webresync ( o come caspita di chiama... vuoto di mem)

ciao

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Quote:*   

> devi installare un proxy piccolo piccolo (cosi' il nostro amico non lo nota neanche ) che ascolti su porta > 1024.

 

Grazie mille provero al piu presto...

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Danilo

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> al posto di emerge sync dovrai usare emerge webresync ( o come 

 

emerge-webrsync

usa wget invece di rsync

----------

## xchris

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> emerge-webrsync
> 
> usa wget invece di rsync

 

ah ecco  :Very Happy: 

prova tinyproxy!

configurato ad hoc dovrebbe fare al caso tuo.

(devi mettere mano alla tua config per leggere e salvare solo nella tua home)

ciao

----------

## Marculin

non conviene mettere sull'altro pc iptables e configurarlo in modo che faccia un NAT?

----------

## xchris

non ha accesso come root  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## nick_spacca

Ho installato tinyproxy e mi gira sul firewall....come faccio ora a connettermici?

(ovvero come imposto il fatto che mi connetto attraverso un proxy? non l'ho mai fatto...)  :Embarassed: 

----------

## nick_spacca

Come non detto... la rete funziona alla perfezione!!!

Ancora pero' non ho provato l'emerge...

----------

## xchris

per ogni prog generico che usi la rete devi impostare il proxy.

Nel caso di emerge guarda in /etc/make.conf

Se leggi la guida trovi tutto.

ciao

----------

## nick_spacca

Ho finalmente provato emerge ma non sono riuscito a farlo funzionare..in pratica emerge-webrsync non fa niente (non ho traffico di rete)...   :Crying or Very sad:   la cosa strana e' che ho provato anche una DebianSarge@apt e funziona normalmente (ovviamente solo sui server http) quindi ho comunque speranze di farlo funzionare anche sotto Gentoo...    :Surprised: 

PS: qualcuno sa se esistono proxy per FTP oltre che per HTTP installabili da utente normale???  :Question: 

----------

## xchris

per ftp prova jftpgw

http://www.mcknight.de/jftpgw/

per quanto riguarda emerge-webrsync bisogna vedere se usa veramente il proxy.

eventualmente portresti usare degli snapshot del tree di portage.

ciao

----------

## blackfede

Credo che se usi un proxy, tu debba settare nel make.conf la variabile PROXY, nella guida di installazione ne parla, nella sezione "Settare la rete", o qualcosa del genere!  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Ha fatto anche questa ma non è servito (abbiamo perso un pomeriggio si studio nel suo laboratorio a far funzionare la cosa ma è stato un insuccesso)

Comunque non c'è nessun man che dica come funzioni emerge-webrsync 

Sapete dove posso raccattare qualche informazione?

----------

## nick_spacca

Il fatto e' che penso che ci sia qualche problema per le operazioni fatte da terminale in quanto non mi funzonano ne WGET ne programmi tipo lynx/elinks etc, cosa che invece avviene sulla Debian/Sarge   :Crying or Very sad:  ... ho provato anche a fare un 

```
 export HTTP_PROXY="xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:xxxx" 
```

 sul teminale ma niente..e comunque Firefox funziona alla perfezione...

----------

## blackfede

Il funzionamento di webrsync è molto semplice. Ogni tanto viene fatto uno snapshot del portage (come quello trovato sui cd di installazione), non ho idea della frequenza però, e viene compattato in un tar.gz (oppure un bz2   :Question:  ). Tutto quello che fa webrsync è scricare l'archivio e scompattarlo. Credo che si appoggi su wget, per cui devi impostarlo per usare il proxy. Puoi provare a mano, facendo uno scaricamento di prova, così:

```

# export http_proxy="http://proxy.gentoo.org:8080"

# wget http://download.com/file.tgz --proxy=on

```

Prima avete detto che la rete funziona, in che senso? Il browser funziona normalmente?

----------

## nick_spacca

OK Ok tutto funziona ora, ovviamente era una cazzatina...scrivevo "HTTP..." invece di "http... ", dopo aver scritto in minuscolo tutto funziona, anche emerge va bene...

Grazie mille a tutti!!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

perfetto  :Wink: 

happy gentoo!  :Very Happy: 

P.S.:ricorda il tag [RISOLTO]

----------

